# metal halide lights



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wheres the best place to buy metal halide bulbs in east van and cheap


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

hydroponics store if you do not care about CRI or colour temp.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

There are a lot of dirt cheap no name MH bulbs floating about ebay. Really hit and miss, though.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

can you get white metal halide bulbs


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

If you mean white-looking light, then the answer is "yes" as you can get MH bulbs across the visible kelvin spectrum. The problem is that you can only get bulbs 6,700K and below at hydroponic stores. If you want any more "white" than that (higher on the Kelvin scale) then you'll have to look elsewhere and probably pay more.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whats the best for growing plants and the cheapest


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Then just stick with any hydroponic "grow" bulb - easily available throughout BC.


----------

